# App Portefeuille Bourse



## mandrax_fr (22 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

Un collègue développeur et moi-même avons profité de nos soirées de confinement pour mettre au point une petite app de gestion de portefeuille boursier.

On s'est concentré sur l'ergonomie et l'interface plutôt que de proposer un maximum d'infos à la yahoo finance, il y a déjà des app qui font cela très bien.

Notre application, que l'on a nommé Bstocks, est plutôt destinée aux petits porteurs qui souhaitent resté informé en temps réel de la valeur de leur portefeuille et des performances des actions (CAC40, SBF120 pour l'instant).

Il y aussi la possibilité de définir des alertes sur seuil.

Nous souhaiterions faire beta tester l'app à plusieurs utilisateurs pour recueillir vos avis .


----------



## golak (19 Janvier 2021)

Hello Mandrax, volontaire pour tester si le projet est toujours d'actualité...


----------

